

Destroy All Scrollbars - gsabo
http://blog.gsabo.com/destroy_all_scrollbars.html

======
jayshahtx
"I am more likely to start reading a longer piece if I don’t know its length
at the outset."

Isn't this expected though? The only reason I don't read longer pieces is
because I don't have the time right now to complete them. This is, more or
less, the sentiment behind TL;DR

